# 2012 Challenge 11/52



## gstanfield (Mar 10, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week eleven:

Black and White


As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## cornpile (Mar 13, 2012)

*Old barn,,*

bout ready to hit the ground


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool shot CP!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome shot CP! I love the blurred edges! 


Here's mine. Another iPhone shot.




photo by Crickett30, on Flickr


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow!  That iPhone is something!  Very nice Crickett!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 14, 2012)

Used to be a Blue Jay!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Used to be a Blue Jay!


 
He looks good in B&W too!


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 15, 2012)

It's just a cell phone shot, but at least I'm finally healed up enough to get out of the house! I took the girls to the park today, played around, drove through the river, went for a walk and remembered to snap a shot on my way home. I figured I'd toss in something "Wyoming" for this week.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 15, 2012)

My 2 favorite targets taken with the D50 but since it won't do B&W I had to use photoshop and desaturate then I figured since I was messing around in PS I'd play with frames and the burn and liquify tools. It took   many a try but finally came up with something I liked


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice shot Mike, good looking subjects


----------



## Crickett (Mar 15, 2012)

Great shots George & Mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 15, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> It's just a cell phone shot, but at least I'm finally healed up enough to get out of the house! I took the girls to the park today, played around, drove through the river, went for a walk and remembered to snap a shot on my way home. I figured I'd toss in something "Wyoming" for this week.


 
Might just be a cell phone shot but that's a MONEY maker for sure. I can hear it now every time it goes up and down I hear " CHUNK CER dollar, CHUNK CER dollar"   To bad at the pump I hear CLICK CLICK dollar dollar 


Some great shots folks


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 15, 2012)

*Play those*

Blues


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice shots everyone!

This is actually my first post in this forum, I believe.

I just got a Canon Ti3 kit with some awards from work.

These are some of the first shots I have taken with it.

Canon Ti3 w/ 18-55mm kit lense (cheap, I know).  Macro mode & monochrome setting.

The first is my little buddy, Jake.

The second is my wife's snuggle-bug, Max.


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 15, 2012)

Mike, you ain't joking about it being a money maker. What kills me is driving by pump jacks and a refinery on my way to work and yet still paying over $3.50 a gallon for fuel. Oh well, I'll save that rant for another day on another forum...


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, HnadgunHTR, nice shots. Welcome to the photography section of the forum!


----------



## quinn (Mar 15, 2012)

Great shots ya'll!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 15, 2012)

handgunHTR, both pics are very nice, but I specially like the one of Max. You captured his personality. 

Looking forward to see what else you share with that new camera. 

Welcome to the P&V.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 17, 2012)

My entry. Snapped with my iPhone.


----------



## cornpile (Mar 17, 2012)

Some great B&Ws everyone


----------

